# My betta has pinched fins?



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

All of his fins are looking pinched now, which is making me really worried. Hes in a bowl floating in a tank, in the pic. But, his fins are looking really wierd. He has bettafix and some aquarium salt. he looks like hes having trouble swimming, but he swims up when i open the tank lid. He still eats alot, and vigorously.

Any ideas about what could be causing this? the temperature is fine, 80 degrees.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The same thing happened to my fish. I hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea. I had one die yesterday, and this one seems really lethargic now. No-one seems to know, though, so its really confusing.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

that happens sometimes when they clamp or blow their fins. the pinched portions will stay like that, but as the fins grow, it'll be alright. Don't worry, the fins are nothing to worry about, though why is he clamping? Why does he look stressed?

How often are you doing water changes on that jar, and why isn't he in the tank? Bettafix is considered pretty much useless, there's talk that it actually hurts more than it helps. If he is sick, clean water and some salt will do a better job.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, alright. Hes in the jar because OFL said it was better then the full tank. Hes only been in the jar for about a day, and i did a water change this morning.

so, i should stop the bettafix?

I really dont know why hes stressed. He just lies there, and doesnt seem to be getting any better.

I shouldnt use any medication, then?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless you know exactly what's wrong with him, I'd stop, especially with the betta fix. Keep his water warm and very very clean.... 

when did you get him? Is he still eating?


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I got his quite a while ago, 7months. hes eating, and i just bought a new betta, a blue half-moon to replace my gorgueous dragon one, and hes darting about the glass excitedly. its just when he lays down and looks sad, and his fin.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to the store and got some medication, and the store employee advised me to get Maracide. However, im debating on wether or not to use it, because it says for ick, velvet, and external parasites, and i dont think he has any. just the fin issues and being lethargic. cause, next to my new fish, hes trying to flare and spread his fins, but his fins arent spreading well..


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wait, so you've got another betta in a tank next to his tank where they can see each other? If your betta decided to go on a flaring spree, then he probably got a little overexcited trying to fight with the other betta in the tank next to his. How long was he flaring at the other betta? I know if fish flare too long, they can blow their fins, but when they do it's not that huge of a deal.

See my avvie? Well, that was my vt Puffy. He blew his fins, and at the bottom half of his anal fins you can see where they were pinched together. Eventually over time your male's fins will grow out and the new parts will not be pinched. Apart from pinched fins and as a result a slight trouble swimming, is there anything else wrong with him behavior wise? If not, release him back into his tank, and just keep something between the two fish tanks to block their views of each other and keep the water clean. There isn't much medicine will do for you here.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good kuck


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea, hes also really lethargic, just lying around and not doing much.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay. How long was he flaring at the other betta? Is he still eating well? What are your water parameters in the cup, and how often and what percent of water changes are you doing?


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

He was flaring for quite a while. the water is perfect, 

Ammonia: 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 0
ph 7.5

and im doing 50% once a day


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

okay, the cup looks small to me, but if the test says otherwise, then keep doing what you're doing  .

I'd say just put him back in the tank (with something so the two fish can't see each other) and monitor him, hopefully he'll perk up.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Alright. he seems to be a bit better, his fins are curling on themselves though, doesnt look to pinched anymore. the jar is about 3/4gallon.Also, i put a betta in the other side, but i guess i should take him out until this guys better?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It's a divided tank? I'm sorry, but you're really not giving me the details. If it's divided and there's anything else I need to know, could you go ahead and tell me? 

In divided tanks, you want caves for fish to hide inside in each section as well as something to break up the line of sight along the divider. your tank pics looked rather sparse of that, which is a slight issue seeing as it seems like your boy won't stop flaring. For now, keep your boy in his cup, and once a week be sure to do a 100% water change along with the 50% daily. Once you put him back in, you have to have things in there to break up the line of sight along the divder. Silk plants will work (regular silk plants not intended for aquarium use have to be soaked in a tub prior to adding to make sure it won't leak color), so will ordinary things like mugs.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay. Sorry, i thought i said it.It is a divided tank, yes. Ill stick something in there to block the view for now, and im going to buy some plants on wednesday.Thats all, i think. Alright, ill stick to that water change schedule


----------

